# Dogs



## Nyrick (Apr 10, 2014)

Does everyone allow four leggers in the car? I have had a few lap dogs. Passengers always assure me that the dogs will stay on the lap and won't make a mess. I started carrying a towel in the backseat in case a big one comes along.


----------



## Wyatt (Apr 17, 2014)

Totally cool, as long as there's a couple extra bucks in it for me.


----------



## Nyrick (Apr 10, 2014)

So you say "oh what's his name? you got $5 on it?"


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Regulations here in Sydney state that a Seeing Eye Dog cant be refused a ride with its owner. Those dogs are always clean and well behaved

I've been stormed by a dog owner simply assuming that it would be OK to bring her dog into my Black car. Let it go once. Had to brush out the fur and now just refuse and cancel on them and send an email to the office as to why.


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058TONPG/?tag=ubne0c-20

I have a Golden Retriever. Best $13 you'll spend as a dog owner.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

dp3 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/As-Seen-On-TV-Rider/dp/B0058TONPG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398198907&sr=8-1&keywords=pet rider
> 
> I have a Golden Retriever. Best $13 you'll spend as a dog owner.


Such terrific dogs Golden Retrievers. 
You'll love this clip being a dog owner, a Retriever does a fantastic "High Five"





.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Good idea to have a blanket or towel handy. Im thinking a towel for other possible uses as well.


----------



## Nyrick (Apr 10, 2014)

Here is the official from Ubers website:

We leave the decision whether or not to transport pets at the discretion of your driver. When traveling with a pet, we recommend calling your driver as soon as you’ve placed your request (tap the arrow next to your driver’s information, then “CONTACT DRIVER”) to make sure they don’t mind taking your pet.

I had someone yesterday ride with a bird on their shoulder. It was no problem. What if someone got in with a snake around their neck?


----------



## dp3 (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd ask to take pics with it. Duh.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Well they do take their chickens along on public transport in certain Asian cities.

We have special Doggy seats in taxis here:










Just pulling ya legs!


----------



## ballyhoo (May 27, 2014)

Small dogs (Chihuahua's, Yorkies) yes. Big dogs no. Have a blanket handy in the trunk just in case...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I only allow Great Danes in my car!


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Nyrick said:


> Does everyone allow four leggers in the car? I have had a few lap dogs. Passengers always assure me that the dogs will stay on the lap and won't make a mess. I started carrying a towel in the backseat in case a big one comes along.


Like any hotel that allows dogs, I would place a weight/size in the car or advice your passenger, it is your car you are the manager on duty.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

No.

If you choose to bribe me, we can negotiate.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

The answer is no. (Unless it's a seeing eye dog) 

Otherwise for me to even consider it, I think a minimum of $20 prepaid cash cleaning fee would be required.

If the dog is bigger than a pug. No. Never


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dp3 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058TONPG/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> I have a Golden Retriever. Best $13 you'll spend as a dog owner.


I have 4 dogs. I also have foster cats and the carriers can get dirty as well by being put on the ground. I've had these covers in all of my cars for years. They go on sale on Amazon quite regularly for as little as $7.

My dogs haven't caused any damage to my car and they don't get it dirty. I wish I could say that for the pax.


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Nyrick said:


> Does everyone allow four leggers in the car? I have had a few lap dogs. Passengers always assure me that the dogs will stay on the lap and won't make a mess. I started carrying a towel in the backseat in case a big one comes along.


I'd prefer dogs over humans any day.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Nyrick said:


> Does everyone allow four leggers in the car? I have had a few lap dogs. Passengers always assure me that the dogs will stay on the lap and won't make a mess. I started carrying a towel in the backseat in case a big one comes along.


I take cats, no question. Dogs no, unless the owner gives satisfactory answers to the two ADA service animal questions.


----------



## karenftx (Jan 14, 2017)

I take pets with no issues. I love animals so I wouldn't even mind the guy with the snake. I just pet the animals, ask the name, put a towel down and am good to go. Now if someone came in with a bug or something I would say no but only because I am highly phobic to them.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I accept pets.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Nyrick said:


> Does everyone allow four leggers in the car? I have had a few lap dogs. Passengers always assure me that the dogs will stay on the lap and won't make a mess. I started carrying a towel in the backseat in case a big one comes along.


In about 1000 trips, I have had one dog/dog owner trip. I told her I was allergic to them and she got in hastely, insisted it wasn't far, rolled down the window as if that would totally help and directed me verbally to the destination. No tip once we arrived to her DO location. I only 3 starred her. Silly me.


----------

